# Help with light/switch/2 Outlet wiring



## stevevz (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello all,

This site has been so helpful to me before, and I greatly appreciate the talented people that are here and willing to help.

I am doing a bathroom remodel and I need help with the correct wiring connections (at a makeup vanity) for the following: 

A new light fixture above the vanity mirror

A switch for the new light fixture (on the wall to the left of vanity top), 

and two outlets (always hot), at two separate locations: One right next to the light switch (in the same box), and the other under the vanity top (on the wall).

The power feed must enter at the light fixture. Can someone provide me clear wiring connections for this or , better yet, a diagram I can follow?

Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 18, 2012)

Just to be sure, the only source of power is at the light fixture?? Huh?  Usually, rooms are wired with the line feed coming into the light switch then up to the light.  More usually, lights are not on the same circuit as the receptacles.  Thus, when you plug in the blow drier the lights do not dim.

So, I'd be happy to develop a wiring diagram  . . . but need to know if this is REALLY how your room is setup.  For example, can you borrow power from another room for the receptacles, leaving the light on is own from the switch?

Of course, everyone knows you must have GFCI receptacle protection in the bathroom.  We can get to that later.

First, can YOU draw a picture of the bathroom, where the power is, and where you want to have things positioned?  Your explanation was very good  . . . but pictures and 1,000 words  .... well, you know.


----------



## stevevz (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Let me explain the situation this way. What I'm working on is a new sit-down vanity area (no sink) that did not exist before in the bathroom.Originally this area (opposite tub/shower) was simply a seldom-used doorway into a bedroom. We decided to close it off and put in a vanity, which would fit nicely into the three-sided space (See attached photo). This area is at the opposite end of the bathroom and inconvenient from the existing bathroom wiring. 

The only wiring that was close by was power feeding an outlet on the wall to the right (where the vanity is now), and this is the power source I'd like to use.

If you look at the photo, there is a mirror above the vanity top. Above it will be a light fixture. Because that spot was the most reachable by the existing cable length (without installing a junction box), I've re-routed that power feed cable to come down into where the fixture box will be mounted (just above the mirror). My plan was to run wiring out from there to switch and to also power two separate outlets: one right next to the light switch location (Same box - See cut-out in photo), and another under the vanity top (leg area). 

I assume this power source is GFCI protected since, as I said, it fed an outlet in the room which was downstream from the others.

I do realize this one light and GFCI outlets will be on the same circuit, but I believe that is still code. 

Is this doable? Hope I've been clear and the photo should help.

Thank you so much for any help you can provide.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 20, 2012)

You will need a three wire so you can take power down to the switch and back to the light. Then you will have power at the switch box, like Villa was hoping you would have.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 20, 2012)

You are working backwards. The wiring should have been installed before you put up the drywall. Now you are going to need to cut some of it out. 
What is the receptacle serving that you want to draw power from? It must be a 20 amp circuit that only serves the bathroom to be code compliant for the receptacles.

The cable from the fixture to the switch/receptacle needs to be a 12/3 cable. Where will the feed for the second receptacle come from? the fixture? or the switch box? Either case it needs to be a 12/2 cable.

I will make a diagram from home tonight for you.


----------



## stevevz (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Joe D,

To clarify, the area is existing space; I never put up drywall in the area. The power source I want to use was from a down-stream GFCI outlet (near the location) on the 20 amp circuit already serving the room as per code. I removed this outlet, and the cable length from it reaches only the LIGHT FIXTURE BOX, which is why I'd prefer to have the power enter the light fixture. 

I can easily fish cable to all areas.  So what I need are the connections at the light fixture box AND the switch/outlet box:

1. Entering the fixture box will be the feed cable, the side-by-side switch and outlet (Outlet always hot) and the cable from a second outlet at another location.

2. The type of cable to use to the the side-by-side light switch/outlet, and the connections in that box.

Hope this clears things up for you, and thanks for your help.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 22, 2012)

This should do it. Grounds not shown.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 22, 2012)

You want 12/2 between the two outlets, and 12/3 between light and outlet box. In the box you can make two pig tails out of  peices of black 12 to connect the switch and plug to the 12/3 black and the other plug black, same for the white to the switch.


----------



## stevevz (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you to all for your help, esp. JoeD for the diagram. You guys - and this site - are AWESOME!


----------

